# K3: Transferring Audible via wifi??



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It says in the Kindle User's Guide (section 8.4) that Audible purchases can be delivered wirelessly via a WiFi connection. Has anybody figured out how to do this yet?

According to Amazon, you should be able to access audible via the Amazon Store









But I don't have the *Audible* option anywhere in my menus. I tried accessing audible from my browser and the audible files aren't supported downloads. I tried to email to the @free.kindle.com addy and that didn't work either.

It's not that I HAVE to do it, I just want to know how... (99% of the time I listen to my audible books on my iPhone)

And I know how to do it via the USB, I just want to figure out the WiFi...


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I've downloaded audiobooks wirelessly from Audible to my kindle a couple of times.  First I merged my Audible and Amazon accounts.  Go to your account in Audible.com and on the left-hand column is an option to merge accounts.

You will find your Audible books listed in the Archives on your Kindle. 

(I don't know whether it is necessary to merge accounts to access Audible on Kindle, but this is what I did.)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't get the 'Audible' option on my store menu either. Unfortunately there's no link to join with my amazon account on audible.co.uk like there is on the .com site (there's a surprise   ) so I can't try it out and see if that's how you get it. Looks like I'll have to keep doing it the old fashioned way too, though I don't often use my kindle for audio books anyway and when my new iPod Touch arrives later this week    I expect I'll be putting them all on there instead. But as you say, it would be nice to have the easy option available - having your audio books in your archived items would be great as you wouldn't haven't to overload your kindle with them, but would still have them accessible.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

gina1230 said:


> I've downloaded audiobooks wirelessly from Audible to my kindle a couple of times. First I merged my Audible and Amazon accounts. Go to your account in Audible.com and on the left-hand column is an option to merge accounts.
> 
> You will find your Audible books listed in the Archives on your Kindle.
> 
> (I don't know whether it is necessary to merge accounts to access Audible on Kindle, but this is what I did.)


Oh Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I still don't have the Audible option in my menu, but all of my Audible books are in my Kindle Archives! YAY!!! Do you know what this means? Now, my mom, daughters and friends not only have access to my Kindle Library, but my Audible library as well! Holy moly! That's a lot of books. I've had an Audible account for a whole lot longer than I've had a Kindle account! We're talking HUNDREDS of books.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> I still don't have the Audible option in my menu, but all of my Audible books are in my Kindle Archives! YAY!!! Do you know what this means? Now, my mom, daughters and friends not only have access to my Kindle Library, but my Audible library as well! Holy moly! That's a lot of books. I've had an Audible account for a whole lot longer than I've had a Kindle account! We're talking HUNDREDS of books.


I've merged my accounts...are your books just showing up on your actual kindle in the "archives" or do they also show up in your amazon account under "manage your kindle"? Mine don't seem to show up in my amazon "manage your kindle" and I can't check my archives on the actual kindle since I am waiting on my replacement one to arrive today. Just want to make sure I've done it right.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I've merged my accounts...are your books just showing up on your actual kindle in the "archives" or do they also show up in your amazon account under "manage your kindle"? Mine don't seem to show up in my amazon "manage your kindle" and I can't check my archives on the actual kindle since I am waiting on my replacement one to arrive today. Just want to make sure I've done it right.


They are in the archives on my Kindle itself.

And the Kindles are smart.. The audible files are not showing up on the archives on the K2 or K1, only the K3.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> They are in the archives on my Kindle itself.
> 
> And the Kindles are smart.. The audible files are not showing up on the archives on the K2 or K1, only the K3.


Ok, thanks. I'll check it out as soon as my replacement arrives.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Now, my mom, daughters and friends not only have access to my Kindle Library, but my Audible library as well! Holy moly! That's a lot of books. I've had an Audible account for a whole lot longer than I've had a Kindle account! We're talking HUNDREDS of books.


I am GREEN with envy.


----------



## nikdfish (Sep 8, 2010)

OK, I just got my replacement K3 in (first one had a horizontal line on the screen).  While waiting, I linked my amazon & audible accounts (I subscribe to 2 credits a month) - the process was described as using my amazon login & password for logging on to audible. I also set up the "1-click purchase" on amazon (which I hadn't done previously).

Got the new K3 fired up & started exploring.  I found all my amazon & audible titles listed together in "archived items" (the audible items do not show on the "manage my kindle" web page).  I tagged all the reading material to be moved to "home" and just for fun, taggged a couple of the audible files.   Everything moved over OK.  I did switch from 3G to local WiFi to speed things up...

However, I still don't see audible listed as an option on the menu after going to the kindle storefront.  From the screen grab, it should be between books & newspapers, but it isn't there...  

Anything else I should try in order to get audible store access via the K3?

As an aside, the replacement k3 came with 3.0 firmware, not the 3.01.

Nick


----------



## nikdfish (Sep 8, 2010)

followup:  I did the FW update to 3.0.1 & still no audible store option ...

Nick


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Amazon has to figure out how to do organization sooner or later.  I have about 350 kindle books and almost 500 audible books.  Sorting to find a book will be impossible.  I also have at least a dozen or so books on both audible and kindle.  Wonder how those will work.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

arshield said:


> Amazon has to figure out how to do organization sooner or later. I have about 350 kindle books and almost 500 audible books. Sorting to find a book will be impossible. I also have at least a dozen or so books on both audible and kindle. Wonder how those will work.


I'm not quite sure what you mean. Amazon does have the collections now and you can sort by Title or Author. As for books both on Kindle and Audible, the Audible books actually have Audible written next to them. (I have a whole lot more than a dozen on both. the In Death series alone is over 30...)

To sort, sort by either title or author and then type in the first letter what you're looking for (such as sort by authors, then type R to get to the authors that start with R)


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean. Amazon does have the collections now and you can sort by Title or Author. As for books both on Kindle and Audible, the Audible books actually have Audible written next to them. (I have a whole lot more than a dozen on both. the In Death series alone is over 30...)
> 
> To sort, sort by either title or author and then type in the first letter what you're looking for (such as sort by authors, then type R to get to the authors that start with R)


Collections require me doing the work. I assume at some point there will be more automatic sorting features. Like on itunes it automatically sorts by decade or genre, etc. You can create your own sorting method, but there are more automatic sorting methods. I share my account with several other family members and they just do not know what is in there. So I end up sending books to their kindles. There needs to be a better browsing system, especially for the archive. In the past I think bandwidth was an issue, but with Wifi, it should be less of an issue. As screens are getting better with faster refresh and higher bandwidth, we should be getting some sort of cover flow, quicker access to book descriptions and maybe even recommendations based on last read book.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

[However, I still don't see audible listed as an option on the menu after going to the kindle storefront. From the screen grab, it should be between books & newspapers, but it isn't there... ]

I believe I saw a post somewhere in the Amazon forum that they are still working on that feature. Hopefully it will be available sometime soon.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

arshield said:


> .......... and maybe even recommendations based on last read book.


Not on my Kindle, please, unless it's optional! 

It's bad enough when I go online. I'm a big girl now, I can decide what to read next all by myself.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Not on my Kindle, please, unless it's optional!
> 
> It's bad enough when I go online. I'm a big girl now, I can decide what to read next all by myself.
> 
> I think most of these types of features will be optional. For me it is about the filters. The world has a lot of information in it. What many people are looking for are appropriate filters that will help them make decisions. Amazon has enough data that they should be able to come up with fairly good set of filters to make a recommendation based on past reading. Probably would be better if there was a way to "rate" the book from the kindle. And it would be even better if it looked through your own books and said, "you liked this book, well you haven't read this other book yet and it is similar". And I think many authors would like a "if you liked this book, here is the next book in the series" link. That would be fairly easy I think.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

*UK Customers*

Those of you with Kindles in the UK may like to know that I contacted audible.co.uk and they will have the option to merge your Audible and Amazon accounts available 'later this year'.


----------

